# Great food storage site...



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, should have said another great site, was looking for info on powdered eggs and came across this one...Tips On Food Storage
sooo much info I got dizzy, well dizzyer anyway.:nuts::2thumb:


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

That was an excellent website! Thanks for posting the link.:congrat:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. Bob did it again. My food storage bookmarks are getting quite extensive. Thanks Bob. :2thumb:


----------



## Preet (May 7, 2009)

Great website. Very informative. Good points and tips. Thanks!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Great site with very interesting information. Just one thing that I saw that had me shaking my head was using a mortar and pestle to grind up wheat. You do what ya gotta' do I suppose. Thank goodness besides my electric grind We also have a manual one.


----------

